# 09 Chicago Apocoliptic crust fest



## drunken marauder (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone going to the Chicago Apocoliptic Crust Fest?? Was hoping to find some people going and maybe some one hoping out to PDX.. Its gonna be September 2 and 3..


----------



## timmyredbeard (Aug 9, 2009)

it's actually October 2 & 3...


----------



## drunken marauder (Aug 9, 2009)

Yea kinda sucks lol.. I was walking around for like weeks thinking I was going............


----------

